# Havanese Rescue Auction



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Cross posted from Havanese Rescue;

Friends,

I'm happy to report that donations have been arriving and the webpages are slowly building (some really great stuff!). Although the event doesn't begin until Oct 31st, we need your help now. We have to do some major networking to spread information about a very special donation. Tom and Nancy Antoon have offered a 7 night's stay in Bali, exclusive of airfare. Rather than explain the package here, I'm including its link on the auction site so you can read for yourselves. http://web.me.com/cascino/Auction_2009/Bali_Vacation.html

As generous as this gift is, I expressed some concern to Tom that the economy being what it is, few may be able to afford the airfare. However, he has offered some suggestions and says that if one books early enough, coach tickets may be found for as little as $700-$900. Here's his reply: By the way, depending on whether the winners want to fly coach class or some other level of travel, it's possible to travel via the west coast even more conveniently than going via Europe. I generally fly via LAX (I'm going over in about three weeks myself) and, as I recall, my total round trip flight costs, including another $200 or so for trip insurance, came to about $2,400, but that is flying on EVA Air in their intermediate class (between coach & business class) that they call Evergreen Deluxe...lot's more room on the trans-Pacific leg. It goes non-stop from LAX to Taipei, and then on to Bali non-stop. There are other ways to do it, too. It's often possible to book coach class tickets for as little as $700-$900 if done far enough in advance. So, there are a number of options. While I agree that the economy's tightness may limit some of the bidding, since this could be a once-in-a-liffetime trip for some folks, my guess is that there will be good interest in the package.

I was also thinking that people would want and need more than just the week of the auction to make a decision as to whether they'd want to bid on this vacation. Most likely, they'd want to consult with their significant other, and perhaps talk to their employer to see if/when they could get time off from work. I think it's best that we start spreading the word now - perhaps someone is planning a wedding and is wondering where to honeymoon - we may have the answer.LOL

So, if you would please share this with anyone and everyone you know <grin>, I think we'll increase the changes of finding a wonderful bidder for this donation.If you have any questions at all, please don't be afraid to ask. My email is lcasino1 @ comcast.net (remove the spaces before sending). Please also feel free to cross-post this announcement anywhere dog lovers are found; I'd appreciate it. Thanks!!

Thank you so much.

Laura


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump::bump::bump:

Only one more day to bid. Great stuff.


----------

